# Thin Wall Socket in 8mm



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi.

I'm trying to disassemble my spd pedals, in order to lubricate them. After removing the dust cap, I am faced with an 8mm nut on the end of the axle, within the pedal body. I cannot get a socket wrench into there, because the annular space between the nut and the body is too narrow for my sockets. I've tried using needle nose pliars, to no avail.

I've been searching (in the car and on the internet) for a thin wall 8mm socket, in any drive size, but I cannot find one. Sears Hardware, Ace and Home Depot do not have it. Even Mac and Snap-On Tools do not, at least that I can determine. They have thin wall IMPACT sockets, but they are thick to begin with. I need a thinner wall than a standard socket has.

Has anyone found a thin-wall 8mm socket, or do you know of another way to remove the bolt from within my pedals?

Thanks...............Frank


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

What size drive are you using? I'm assuming 1/4", right?

If you can't find it, you'll either need to go to a tool truck, like SO, Cornwell, Matco, Mac, etc. You're going to be paying out the nose, however.

My suggestion is to go to Autozone, buy one of their cheap sockets and use a grinder or a dremel to remove material to make it thin enough to go where you need.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

I have tried using a 1/4" drive, but I will use any size drive and just 'adapt' it up or down as needed, if I can find the right socket.

I had not thought to grind down a cheap socket, but I am certainly willing to give it a try if no one comes up with a proper source for a thin walled socked.

Thanks for the help, Mr. Chicken. I will certainly try this if I can't find a thin walled socket.

Frank


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

The tool truck guys have really low profile ones, but the wall thickness is still in question. Some german companies offer sockets that are so thin, they are nearly just sheet metal formed into that shape. They are not cheap or east to get, either.

Really, the best option is to hunt around and see which company offers a socket that you'd actually be able to fit in after grinding, or wiht the least amount of grinding.


----------



## JCalka (Jul 24, 2008)

Try a 5/16" It's just a hair thinner than an 8mm.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, 5/16" is 7.94mm. So, if the socket had the same wall thickness as my 8mm, the overall diameter of the socket would be 0.06mm less. Six one hundredeth of one millimeter. Not much difference, but I'll give it a try.

Thanks................Frank


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

In the interest of full disclosure, I'd like it known that my issue all along was not one of a thick wall on the socket. Instead, I was trying to use an 8mm socket on a 9mm nut. Sheesh!

Once I figured out that the nut was 9mm, it turns out that my existing socket set is just fine. The wall is just thin enough to fit in the space available, and everything is fine.

I feel incredibly stupid. I thank everyone for their help, and I hope that I did not mis-lead anyone.

Thanks....................Frank


----------



## cdeftekar (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad you figured it out!


But what I came in here to say is that on my wifes transmission one time I had to get a 24mm bolt off but my socket would not fit - the walls were just too thick.
I ran all over town buying different brands of sockets hoping one would be thin enough - but all of them would not fit.

Then I looked over and made eye contact with my bench grinder... it was calling my name.

A few minutes with the socket on the bench grinder and I had a thin walled socket (although not a pretty one). Worked like a charm.

/my little story.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank Lord for my grinder!! Saved many a day/situation!! Just more curious than anything what model pedals? Shimano makes a pedal shaft adjusting cone/lock nut tool. 
See http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...0rparsys-0036-downloadFile.html/09) Tools.pdf
Tool # TL-PD63 Shimano # Y-460 98630, or a TL-PD33. 
Bike tools etc. have em' for around $40. Just passing on info. The specs on the PD63 read for 7and 8mm and 10 and 11mm.
The specs for the PD33 read for 7 &10mm and 10 & 13mm. 
Just passing on info.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry I repeated my messege.


----------



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

you're gonna need that tool, otherwise, you won't be able to hold the correct cone adjustment while tightening the locknut.


----------

